# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أقوال المذاهب الأربعة في ( الاختلاط )

## المعتز بدينه

الحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله أما بعد:

فهذه بعض أقوال المذاهب الأربعة عن الاختلاط جمعها إبراهيم حسونة -أحسن الله إليه-  :

أولاً: من الحنفية:

1. قال السرخسي: (وَيَنْبَغِي لِلْقَاضِي أَنْ يُقَدِّمَ النِّسَاءَ عَلَى حِدَةٍ وَالرِّجَالَ عَلَى حِدَةٍ ; لِأَنَّ النَّاسَ يَزْدَحِمُونَ فِي مَجْلِسِهِ , وَفِي اخْتِلَاطِ النِّسَاءِ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ عِنْدَ الزَّحْمَةِ مِنْ الْفِتْنَةِ وَالْقُبْحِ مَا لَا يَخْفَى , وَلَكِنْ هَذَا فِي خُصُومَةٍ يَكُونُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ . فَأَمَّا الْخُصُومَةُ الَّتِي تَكُونُ بَيْنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ لَا يَجِدُ بُدًّا مِنْ أَنْ يُقَدِّمَهُنَّ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ) 

2. قال الحموي الحنفي: (وَالْمُخْتَارُ أَنَّ الزِّفَافَ لَا يُكْرَهُ إذَا لَمْ يَشْتَمِلْ عَلَى مَفْسَدَةٍ , كَمَا فِي الْفَتْحِ . قُلْت : وَهُوَ حَرَامٌ فِي زَمَانِنَا فَضْلًا عَنْ الْكَرَاهَةِ لِأُمُورٍ لَا تَخْفَى عَلَيْك مِنْهَا اخْتِلَاطُ النِّسَاءِ بِالرِّجَالِ) 

ثانياً: من المالكية:

3. قال ابن أبي زيد القيرواني: (وَلْتُجِبْ إذَا دُعِيت إلَى وَلِيمَةِ الْمُعْرِسِ إنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هُنَاكَ لَهْوٌ مَشْهُورٌ وَلَا مُنْكَرٌ بَيِّنٌ) قال النفراوي في شرحه "الفواكه الدواني: (( وَلَا مُنْكَرٌ بَيِّنٌ ) أَيْ مَشْهُورٌ ظَاهِرٌ , كَاخْتِلَاطِ الرِّجَالِ بِالنِّسَاءِ) 

ثالثاً: من الشافعية:

4. قال أبو إسحاق الشيرازي:(وَلَا تَجِبُ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ لِمَا رَوَى جَابِرٌ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم { مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاَللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَعَلَيْهِ الْجُمُعَةُ إلَّا عَلَى امْرَأَةٍ أَوْ مُسَافِرٍ أَوْ عَبْدٍ أَوْ مَرِيضٍ } وَلِأَنَّهَا تَخْتَلِطُ بِالرَّجُلِ , وَذَلِكَ لَا يَجُوزُ )

لكن تعقبه النووي فقال: (قَوْلُهُ : وَلِأَنَّهَا تَخْتَلِطُ بِالرِّجَالِ وَذَلِكَ لَا يَجُوزُ , لَيْسَ كَمَا قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا لَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ حُضُورِهَا الْجُمُعَةَ الِاخْتِلَاطُ , بَلْ تَكُونُ وَرَاءَهُمْ . 

وَقَدْ نَقَلَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ وَغَيْرُهُ الْإِجْمَاعَ عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَوْ حَضَرَتْ وَصَلَّتْ الْجُمُعَةَ جَازَ , وَقَدْ ثَبَتَتْ الْأَحَادِيثُ الصَّحِيحَةُ الْمُسْتَفِيضَة  ُ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ كُنَّ يُصَلِّينَ خَلْفَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي مَسْجِدِهِ خَلْفَ الرِّجَالِ وَلِأَنَّ اخْتِلَاطَ النِّسَاءِ بِالرِّجَالِ إذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ خَلْوَةً لَيْسَ بِحَرَامٍ .) 

5. قال البجريمي: (اجْتِمَاعُ النَّاسِ بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ لِلدُّعَاءِ كَمَا يَفْعَلُهُ أَهْلُ عَرَفَةَ , قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ : لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ ; وَكَرِهَهُ الْإِمَامُ مَالِكٌ , وَفَعَلَهُ الْحَسَنُ وَسَبَقَهُ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ . قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ : وَهُوَ بِدْعَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ , رَحْمَانِيٌّ . وَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ الطُّوخِيُّ بِحُرْمَتِهِ لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ اخْتِلَاطِ النِّسَاءِ بِالرِّجَالِ كَمَا هُوَ مُشَاهَدٌ الْآنَ) 

6. قال ابن حجر الهيتمي: (أَمَّا سَمَاعُ أَهْلِ الْوَقْتِ فَحَرَامٌ بِلَا شَكٍّ فَفِيهِ مِنْ الْمُنْكَرَاتِ كَاخْتِلَاطِ الرِّجَالِ بِالنِّسَاءِ) 

7. قال الخطيب الشربيني: (التَّعْرِيفُ بِغَيْرِ عَرَفَةَ , وَهُوَ اجْتِمَاعُ النَّاسِ بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ لِلدُّعَاءِ لِلسَّلَفِ فِيهِ خِلَافٌ , فَفِي الْبُخَارِيِّ " أَوَّلُ مَنْ عُرِفَ بِالْبَصْرَةِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ " وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنَّهُ إذَا صَلَّى الْعَصْرَ يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ أَخَذَ فِي الدُّعَاءِ وَالذِّكْرِ وَالضَّرَاعَةِ إلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى إلَى غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ كَمَا يَفْعَلُ أَهْلُ عَرَفَةَ , 

وَلِهَذَا قَالَ أَحْمَدُ : أَرْجُو أَنَّهُ لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ , وَقَدْ فَعَلَهُ الْحَسَنُ وَجَمَاعَاتٌ , وَكَرِهَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ قَالَ الْمُصَنِّفُ : وَمَنْ جَعَلَهُ بِدْعَةً لَمْ يُلْحِقْ بِفَاحِشِ الْبِدَعِ , بَلْ يُخَفِّفُ أَمْرَهُ : أَيْ إذَا خَلَا عَنْ اخْتِلَاطِ الرِّجَالِ بِالنِّسَاءِ وَإِلَّا فَهُوَ مِنْ أَفْحَشِهَا .) 

رابعاً: من الحنابلة:

8. قال ابن القيم: ( فَصْلٌ : وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ : أَنَّ وَلِيَّ الْأَمْرِ يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَمْنَعَ اخْتِلَاطَ الرِّجَالِ بِالنِّسَاءِ فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ , وَالْفُرَجِ , وَمَجَامِعِ الرِّجَالِ . قَالَ مَالِكٌ رحمه الله وَرَضِيَ عَنْهُ : أَرَى لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ يَتَقَدَّمَ إلَى الصُّيَّاغِ فِي قُعُودِ النِّسَاءِ إلَيْهِمْ , وَأَرَى أَلَا يَتْرُكَ الْمَرْأَةَ الشَّابَّةَ تَجْلِسُ إلَى الصُّيَّاغِ فَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَجَالَّةُ وَالْخَادِمُ الدُّونُ , الَّتِي لَا تُتَّهَمُ عَلَى الْقُعُودِ , وَلَا يُتَّهَمُ مَنْ تَقْعُدُ عِنْدَهُ : فَإِنِّي لَا أَرَى بِذَلِكَ بَأْسًا , انْتَهَى . فَالْإِمَامُ مَسْئُولٌ عَنْ ذَلِكَ , وَالْفِتْنَةُ بِهِ عَظِيمَةٌ , قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : { مَا تَرَكْت بَعْدِي فِتْنَةً أَضَرَّ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ } . وَفِي حَدِيثٍ آخَرَ { بَاعِدُوا بَيْنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ } وَفِي حَدِيثٍ آخَرَ : أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِلنِّسَاءِ : { لَكُنَّ حَافَّاتُ الطَّرِيقِ } .

وَيَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ مَنْعُ النِّسَاءِ مِنْ الْخُرُوجِ مُتَزَيِّنَاتٍ مُتَجَمِّلَاتٍ , وَمَنْعُهُنَّ مِنْ الثِّيَابِ الَّتِي يَكُنَّ بِهَا كَاسِيَاتٍ عَارِيَّاتٍ , كَالثِّيَابِ الْوَاسِعَةِ وَالرِّقَاقِ , وَمَنْعُهُنَّ مِنْ حَدِيثِ الرِّجَالِ , فِي الطُّرُقَاتِ , وَمَنْعُ الرِّجَالِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ .

وَإِنْ رَأَى وَلِيُّ الْأَمْرِ أَنْ يُفْسِدَ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ - إذَا تَجَمَّلَتْ وَتَزَيَّنَتْ وَخَرَجَتْ - ثِيَابَهَا بِحِبْرٍ وَنَحْوِهِ , فَقَدْ رَخَّصَ فِي ذَلِكَ بَعْضُ الْفُقَهَاءِ وَأَصَابَ , وَهَذَا مِنْ أَدْنَى عُقُوبَتِهِنَّ الْمَالِيَّةِ . 

وَلَهُ أَنْ يَحْبِسَ الْمَرْأَةَ إذَا أَكْثَرَتْ الْخُرُوجَ مِنْ مَنْزِلِهَا , وَلَا سِيَّمَا إذَا خَرَجَتْ مُتَجَمِّلَةً , بَلْ إقْرَارُ النِّسَاءِ عَلَى ذَلِكَ إعَانَةٌ لَهُنَّ عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْمَعْصِيَةِ , وَاَللَّهُ سَائِلٌ وَلِيَّ الْأَمْرِ عَنْ ذَلِكَ . 

وَقَدْ مَنَعَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ رضي الله عنه النِّسَاءَ مِنْ الْمَشْيِ فِي طَرِيقِ الرِّجَالِ , وَالِاخْتِلَاطِ بِهِمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ .

فَعَلَى وَلِيِّ الْأَمْرِ أَنْ يَقْتَدِيَ بِهِ فِي ذَلِكَ . 

وَقَالَ الْخَلَّالُ فِي جَامِعِهِ " : أَخْبَرَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى الْكَحَّالُ : أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ : أَرَى الرَّجُلَ السُّوءَ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ ؟ قَالَ : صِحْ بِهِ , وَقَدْ أَخْبَرَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : { أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ إذَا تَطَيَّبَتْ وَخَرَجَتْ مِنْ بَيْتِهَا فَهِيَ زَانِيَةٌ } . وَ " يَمْنَعُ الْمَرْأَةَ إذَا أَصَابَتْ بَخُورًا أَنْ تَشْهَدَ عِشَاءَ الْآخِرَةِ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ " . 

فَقَدْ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : { الْمَرْأَةُ إذَا خَرَجَتْ اسْتَشْرَفَهَا الشَّيْطَانُ } .

وَلَا رَيْبَ أَنَّ تَمْكِينَ النِّسَاءِ مِنْ اخْتِلَاطِهِنَّ بِالرِّجَالِ : أَصْلُ كُلِّ بَلِيَّةٍ وَشَرٍّ 
وَهُوَ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ أَسْبَابِ نُزُولِ الْعُقُوبَاتِ الْعَامَّةِ 
كَمَا أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَسْبَابِ فَسَادِ أُمُورِ الْعَامَّةِ وَالْخَاصَّةِ 
وَاخْتِلَاطُ الرِّجَالِ بِالنِّسَاءِ سَبَبٌ لِكَثْرَةِ الْفَوَاحِشِ وَالزِّنَا
وَهُوَ مِنْ أَسْبَابِ الْمَوْتِ الْعَامِّ , وَالطَّوَاعِينِ الْمُتَّصِلَةِ . 

وَلَمَّا اخْتَلَطَ الْبَغَايَا بِعَسْكَرِ مُوسَى , وَفَشَتْ فِيهِمْ الْفَاحِشَةُ : أَرْسَلَ اللَّهُ إلَيْهِمْ الطَّاعُونَ , فَمَاتَ فِي يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا , وَالْقِصَّةُ مَشْهُورَةٌ فِي كُتُبِ التَّفَاسِيرِ . 

فَمِنْ أَعْظَمِ أَسْبَابِ الْمَوْتِ الْعَامِّ :
كَثْرَةُ الزِّنَا , بِسَبَبِ تَمْكِينِ النِّسَاءِ مِنْ اخْتِلَاطِهِنَّ بِالرِّجَالِ , وَالْمَشْيِ بَيْنَهُمْ مُتَبَرِّجَاتٍ مُتَجَمِّلَاتٍ , وَلَوْ عَلِمَ أَوْلِيَاءُ الْأَمْرِ مَا فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ فَسَادِ الدُّنْيَا وَالرَّعِيَّةِ - قَبْلَ الدِّينِ - لَكَانُوا أَشَدَّ شَيْءٍ مَنْعًا لِذَلِكَ . 

قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ رضي الله عنه : " إذَا ظَهَرَ الزِّنَا فِي قَرْيَةٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ بِهَلَاكِهَا " . 
وَقَالَ ابْنُ أَبِي الدُّنْيَا : حَدَّثَنَا إبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ الْأَشْعَثِ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ زَيْدٍ الْعَمِّيُّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : { مَا طَفَّفَ قَوْمٌ كَيْلًا , وَلَا بَخَسُوا مِيزَانًا , إلَّا مَنَعَهُمْ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الْقَطْرَ , وَلَا ظَهَرَ فِي قَوْمٍ الزِّنَا إلَّا ظَهَرَ فِيهِمْ الْمَوْتُ , وَلَا ظَهَرَ فِي قَوْمٍ عَمَلُ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ إلَّا ظَهَرَ فِيهِمْ الْخَسْفُ , وَمَا تَرَكَ قَوْمٌ الْأَمْرَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيَ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ إلَّا لَمْ تُرْفَعْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ , وَلَمْ يُسْمَعْ دُعَاؤُهُمْ } .) 

9. قال ابن قدامة: (إذَا كَانَ مَعَ الْإِمَامِ رِجَالٌ وَنِسَاءٌ , فَالْمُسْتَحَبّ  ُ أَنْ يَثْبُتَ هُوَ وَالرِّجَالُ بِقَدْرِ مَا يَرَى أَنَّهُنَّ قَدْ انْصَرَفْنَ , وَيَقُمْنَ هُنَّ عَقِيبَ تَسْلِيمِهِ . قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ : { إنَّ النِّسَاءَ فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كُنَّ إذَا سَلَّمَ مِنْ الْمَكْتُوبَةِ قُمْنَ , وَثَبَتَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَمَنْ صَلَّى مِنْ الرِّجَالِ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ , فَإِذَا قَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَامَ الرِّجَالُ . } قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ فَنَرَى , وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ , لِكَيْ يَبْعُدَ مَنْ يَنْصَرِفُ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ . رَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيُّ . وَلِأَنَّ الْإِخْلَالَ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمَا يُفْضِي إلَى اخْتِلَاطِ الرِّجَالِ بِالنِّسَاءِ) 

ومن غيرهم:

10. قال الشوكاني في شرح حديث أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ قَالَتْ : { كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إذَا سَلَّمَ قَامَ النِّسَاءُ حِينَ يَقْضِي تَسْلِيمَهُ وَهُوَ يَمْكُثُ فِي مَكَانِهِ يَسِيرًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُومَ } قَالَتْ : فَنَرَى وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَنْصَرِفَ النِّسَاءُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُدْرِكَهُنَّ الرِّجَالُ رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ وَالْبُخَارِيُّ (الْحَدِيثُ فِيهِ أَنَّهُ يُسْتَحَبُّ لِلْإِمَامِ مُرَاعَاةُ أَحْوَالِ الْمَأْمُومِينَ وَالِاحْتِيَاطُ فِي اجْتِنَابِ مَا قَدْ يَقْضِي إلَى الْمَحْذُورِ وَاجْتِنَابُ مَوَاقِعِ التُّهَمِ وَكَرَاهَةُ مُخَالَطَةِ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ فِي الطُّرُقَاتِ فَضْلًا عَنْ الْبُيُوتِ ) .

11. وقال: (قَوْله : ( وَخَيْرُ صُفُوف النِّسَاء آخِرُهَا ) إنَّمَا كَانَ خَيْرهَا لِمَا فِي الْوُقُوف فِيهِ مِنْ الْبُعْد عَنْ مُخَالَطَة الرِّجَال)

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أحسنت نقل مهم فقد ظهر من يقول إنه لا دليل على تحريم الإختلاط و إنما الخلوة فقط و أنه قول علماء المملكة فقط اي الجيل السابق أما جيل الفضائيات فالله أعلم به

----------


## أبو سلمان المسلم

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا النقل المفيد 
فقد فهمت مما سبق أن العلة في تحريم الاختلاط هي الفتنة والخلوة التي هي بوابة الفتنة و العلة كما يقول علماء الأصول تدور مع الحكم وجودا وعدما .
وحبذا لو وثقت لنا النقول بالمجلدات وأرقام الصفحات وذكرت صحة الحديث المذكور.
لك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

الإختلاط الناتج عن ملامسة بين الجنسين لا نشك في حرمته.

و لكن هل من ضابط للإختلاط بدون ملامسة؟

فكيف يمكن أن نفرق بين اختلاط جائز و آخر مشروع؟

دعوة للمناقشة العلمية.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

ملاحظة : 

العمل الذي يوجد فيه مظنة الفتنة محرم و لا يباح إلا عند الحاجة و عدم ترجح وقوع الفتنة ، أما الاختلاط الدائم بلا حاجة فلا يجوز 

أما من يظن أن الفتنة التي هي العلة ستزول فهذا يقع عند البعث و عندما يحشر الناس حفاة عراة غرلاً كما جاء في معنى الحديث لأن الأمر أعظم من ذلك

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> أحسنت نقل مهم فقد ظهر من يقول إنه لا دليل على تحريم الإختلاط و إنما الخلوة فقط و أنه قول علماء المملكة فقط اي الجيل السابق أما جيل الفضائيات فالله أعلم به


بكل بساطة أخي الفاضل ( من صاحب النقب ) هذا القول لا يصدر إلا من جاهل أو صاحب هوى .. ولعل في نقل بعض الأقوال اليسيرة يُكشف عن الحقائق المغيبة أو الغائبة ..

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

> أما من يظن أن الفتنة التي هي العلة ستزول فهذا يقع عند البعث و عندما يحشر الناس حفاة عراة غرلاً كما جاء في معنى الحديث لأن الأمر أعظم من ذلك


ولا يَتصورُ عاقلٌ يعي ما يقول أن هذه العلةَ تُعدمُ قط !

----------


## أحمد إدريس الطعان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ملاحظات فقط : 
- إذا تأملنا في النصوص المنقولة سابقاً من الكتب الفقهية نجد أنه لا يوجد فيها استدلال من نصوص القرآن أو السنة ... فهل هذه النصوص بذاتها أدلة أم مستنداتها ؟  أين الأدلة التي يًستدل بها لهذه الأقوال ؟ 
- الأمر الثاني : ما هو الاختلاط ؟ هل هو مجرد وجود المرأة والرجل في مكان واحد بلا حواجز أو حجب  ؟ أم أنه التزاحم في الأماكن الضيقة ؟ وهل حديث المرأة إلى الرجل والعكس بلا خلوة يعد من الاختلاط ؟ 
- نلاحظ أن الحديث الوارد في المقال : عن صلاة النساء مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسجد يُفهم منه أنه كان هناك اختلاط  بين النساء والرجال وإلا فما معنى أن يصلوا معاً في مسجد واحد ؟ والسؤل هل يقبل البعض اليوم ذلك ؟ 
لماذا لا يكون النساء والرجال في مسجد واحد أثناء العبادة والدروس وغيرها من الأنشطة الدينية ؟ ألسنا ننقل عن السلف ذلك ؟
أما القول بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينتظر حتى تخرج النساء فهذا من أجل أن لا يحصل هناك ازدحام على الأبواب .. 
 - كيف كانت النساء تشترك مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحرب والغزو ... وكن يضطررن أحياناً إلى كشف الساق والساعد . ..
هناك إشكالية يتهمنا بها بعض العلمانيين أو بعض العصرانيين / وهي أننا نحول نصوص العلماء لتحل مح نصوص القرآن والسنة ونضفي عليها من القداسة ما للقرآن والسنة دون ان نشعر ...//  أخشى أن تكون صحيحة . 

وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

السؤال المطروح ما هو الضابط لكي نجعل الإختلاط محرم؟
و الأفضلأن تطرحوا أمثلة واقعية في ذلك.

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا النقل المفيد 
> فقد فهمت مما سبق أن العلة في تحريم الاختلاط هي الفتنة والخلوة التي هي بوابة الفتنة و العلة كما يقول علماء الأصول تدور مع الحكم وجودا وعدما .
> وحبذا لو وثقت لنا النقول بالمجلدات وأرقام الصفحات وذكرت صحة الحديث المذكور.
> لك مني جزيل الشكر


وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ... أجاب عن تساؤلك الأخوة الكرام .. 

وأما التوثيق لهذه الأقوال , فهي ثابتة عنهم وأقولها عن علم , وما هي إلا جزء يسير من أقوال الفقهاء , ولما رأيت الباحث جمعها فلم يوثقها تمنيت أن لو كمل إحسانها بإحالتها إلى مصادرها , ولولا عامل الوقت لكنت أحلتها إلى مصادرها , ويمكنك مراجعتها عن طريق الموسوعات الإلكترونية , وهذا من تسير الله علينا ... 

عن أي الأحاديث تتكلم ؟!

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

> بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا النقل المفيد 
> فقد فهمت مما سبق أن العلة في تحريم الاختلاط هي الفتنة والخلوة التي هي بوابة الفتنة و العلة كما يقول علماء الأصول تدور مع الحكم وجودا وعدما .



كيف العلة في تحريم الإختلاط هي الخلوة  و الفتنة؟

الخلوة محرمة بمفردها سواء أدت إلى فتنة أم لا.

و لكن هل يشترط لتحريم الإختلاط الخلوة؟

لا بالطبع.

فقد توجد الفتنة في الإجتماع بين الرجال و النساء و لكن لا يوجد خلوة في هذه الحالة.

فالخلوة إذن محرمة سواء تحدثنا عن اختلاط أو عن غير ذلك سواء تحدثنا عن فتنة أم لم نتحدث.

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> الإختلاط الناتج عن ملامسة بين الجنسين لا نشك في حرمته.
> و لكن هل من ضابط للإختلاط بدون ملامسة؟
> فكيف يمكن أن نفرق بين اختلاط جائز و آخر مشروع؟
> دعوة للمناقشة العلمية.


ما أجمل أيام الأندلس !! 

نعم .. الاختلاط عند ملامسة الأجساد بين الجنسين محل اتفاق ,ولا يشك في حرمته عاقل ... 

ومحل النزاع في العصر الحديث .. عصر تعميم الاختلاط في كل مناحي الحياة ... هو في النظام التعليم الديني والدنيوي والعمل ونحوهما ... 

وقبل الولوج في الإجابة عن تساؤلك يحسن بنا نقل كلام القاضي عياض رحمه الله ممهداً مهماً للجواب .. 
يقول القاضي عياض  ـ ت 544هـ  ـ : ( قد أمرنا بالمباعدة من أنفاس الرجال والنساء وكانت عادته صلى الله عليه وسلم مباعدتهن لتقتدي به أمته ) ([7]) .

إذن .. فنحن مأمورون بالمباعدة بين الجنسين قدر الاستطاعة بين الرجال والنساء ,والضرورات لها أحكامها ولكن التوجه العام في التشريع الإسلامي هو المباعدة بين الجنسين قدر الاستطاعة ,ثم بعد ذلك لنتأمل إلى التشريعات التي أتت في هذا السياق ولنأخذ مثالاً على ذلك : 
حضور النساء الجماعة في المساجد 

 فالأفضل للنساء صلاتها في قعر بيتها , ففي فيض الباري شرح صحيح البخاري 3/ 48 قال رحمه الله : واعلم أن ههنا سِرًّا وهو أَني لم أَرَ في الشريعة تَرغيبًا لهن في حضورهن الجماعة، بل عند أبي داود ما يخالِفُه، فعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا قال: «صلاةُ المرأةِ في بيتِها أَفْضَلُ مِن صلاتها في حُجْرَتِها، وصلاتُها في مَخْدَعِها أَفْضَلُ مِن صلاتِها في بيتها». ا ه. وهذا يدلُّ على أنَّ مَرْضَى الشَّرْع أن لا يَخْرُجن إلى المساجدِ. وفي حديث آخر: «إنْ كان لا بُدَّ لَهُنَّ مِن الخروجِ فليخرجن تَفِلاتٍ بدونِ زينةٍ، فلا يَتَعَطَّرْنَ، فإِن فَعَلْن فهنَّ كذا وكذا». يعني زوانٍ. فهذه إباحةٌ لا عن رضاءٍ منه، كإباحة الفاتحة للمُقْتَدين. فلم يرغِبْهُنَّ في الخروج، ونهى الأزواجَ عن مَنْعِهنَّ عن الخروج أيضًا.

 وإذا خرجن يخرجن تفلات غير متطيبات ولا متبرجات ومتلفعات بمروطهن ويضربن بخمورهن على جيوبهن كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان ..

وخير صفوف الرجال أولها وخير صفوف النساء آخرها قال السندي رحمه الله : قوله: «خير صفوف الرجال» أي أكثرها أجراً «وشرها» أي أقلها أجراً وفي النساء بالعكس وذلك لأن مقاربة أنفاس الرجال للنساء يخاف منها أن تشوش المرأة على الرجل والرجل على المرأة ثم هذا التفصيل في صفوف الرجال على إطلاقه وفي صفوف النساء عند الاختلاط بالرجال كذا قيل ويمكن حمله على إطلاقه لمراعاة الستر فتأمل والله تعالى أعلم.(شرح السندي على السنن الصغرى 1/ 366)

وهكذا جاء التشريع منسجماً مع المباعدة بين الرجال والنساء على (( قدر الاستطاعة )) 

ليس هذا فحسب بل خصص للنساء باب خاص لا يلج منه الرجال ..

وليس هذا فحسب بل كما ثبت في الحديث : (كُنَّ إذا سَلَّمْنَ مِنْ المَكْتوبةِ قُمْنَ، وَثَبت رسولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّموَمَنْ صَلَّى مِن الرِّجَالِ) وذلك لئلا يلزمَ الاختلاطُ في الطريق. 
 (فيض الباري شرح صحيح البخاري3/ 48) وهكذا تتابعت تعليقات العلماء والفقهاء على هذا الحديث بأن فعل ذلك عليه الصلاة والسلام حتى لا يختلط الرجال بالنساء ..

ليس هذا فحسب بل ثبت ـ عن مالك بن ربيعة - رضي الله عنه- أَنَّهُ " سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم  يَقُولُ وَهُوَ خَارِجٌ مِنْ الْمَسْجِدِ فَاخْتَلَطَ الرِّجَالُ مَعَ النِّسَاءِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ فقال رسول الله صلى الله علي وسلم  للنساء : ليس لَكُنَّ أن تحققن بالطريق . عليكن بحافات الطريق ، فكانت المرأة تلتصق بالجدار حتى إن ثوبها ليتعلق بالشيء في الجدار من لصوقها به "

أبعد هذه التشريعات المحكمة والمتشوفة لكل ما يباعد الرجال عن النساء في أبعد الأماكن عن الفتنة وأقربها من الله نقول أن المقصود ليس تحريم الاختلاط وإنما تحريم ملامسة الأجساد ؟!
ولو تأملوا لعلموا أن المباعدة الجسدية ممكنة بأقل القليل من هذه التشريعات ..!! 

قال الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله في الجامع  لأحكام القرآن (13/ 16-17):
ففي هذه الأحاديث ما يدل على كراهة دخول الأسواق ، لا سيما في هذه الأزمان التي يخالط فيها الرجال النسوان. وهكذا قال علماؤنا لما كثر الباطل في الأسواق وظهرت فيها المناكر : كره دخولها لأرباب الفضل والمقتدى بهم في الدين تنزيها لهم عن البقاع التي يعصى الله فيها. فحق على من ابتلاه الله بالسوق أن يخطر بباله أنه قد دخل محل الشيطان ومحل جنوده ، وإنه إن أقام هناك هلك ، ومن كانت هذه حاله اقتصر منه على قدر ضرورته ، وتحرز من سوء عاقبته وبليته.
قال ابن العربي : أما أكل الطعام فضرورة الخلق لا عار ولا درك فيه ، وأما الأسواق فسمعت مشيخة أهل العلم يقولون : لا يدخل إلا سوق الكتب والسلاح ، وعندي أنه يدخل كل سوق للحاجة إليه ولا يأكل فيها ؛ لأن ذلك إسقاط للمروءة وهدم للحشمة ؛ ومن الأحاديث الموضوعة : "الأكل في السوق دناءة".
قلت والقائل الإمام القرطبي : ما ذكرته مشيخة أهل العلم فنعما هو ؛ فإن ذلك خال عن النظر إلى النسوان ومخالطتهن ؛ إذ ليس بذلك من حاجتهن. وأما غيرهما من الأسواق ، فمشحونة منهن ، وقلة الحياء قد غلبت عليهن ، حتى ترى المرأة في القيساريات وغيرهن قاعدة متبرجة بزينتها ، وهذا من المنكر الفاشي في زماننا هذا. نعوذ بالله من سخطه.أ.هـ.

----------


## المعتز بدينه

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم عبدالملك السبيعي وجزاك الله خيراً ...

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> - إذا تأملنا في النصوص المنقولة سابقاً من الكتب الفقهية نجد أنه لا يوجد فيها استدلال من نصوص القرآن أو السنة ... فهل هذه النصوص بذاتها أدلة أم مستنداتها ؟  أين الأدلة التي يًستدل بها لهذه الأقوال ؟ 
> - الأمر الثاني : ما هو الاختلاط ؟ هل هو مجرد وجود المرأة والرجل في مكان واحد بلا حواجز أو حجب  ؟ أم أنه التزاحم في الأماكن الضيقة ؟ وهل حديث المرأة إلى الرجل والعكس بلا خلوة يعد من الاختلاط ؟ 
> - نلاحظ أن الحديث الوارد في المقال : عن صلاة النساء مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسجد يُفهم منه أنه كان هناك اختلاط  بين النساء والرجال وإلا فما معنى أن يصلوا معاً في مسجد واحد ؟ والسؤل هل يقبل البعض اليوم ذلك ؟ 
> لماذا لا يكون النساء والرجال في مسجد واحد أثناء العبادة والدروس وغيرها من الأنشطة الدينية ؟ ألسنا ننقل عن السلف ذلك ؟
> أما القول بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينتظر حتى تخرج النساء فهذا من أجل أن لا يحصل هناك ازدحام على الأبواب .. 
> - كيف كانت النساء تشترك مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحرب والغزو ... وكن يضطررن أحياناً إلى كشف الساق والساعد . ..
> هناك إشكالية يتهمنا بها بعض العلمانيين أو بعض العصرانيين / وهي أننا نحول نصوص العلماء لتحل مح نصوص القرآن والسنة ونضفي عليها من القداسة ما للقرآن والسنة دون ان نشعر ...//  أخشى أن تكون صحيحة .


مرحباً بك أخي الكريم الدكتور أحمد الطعان 

- عنوان الموضوع ( أقوال المذاهب الأربعة في الاختلاط ) والموضوع يذكر أقوالهم .. إذن هو يختص بذكر أقوال الفقهاء في الاختلاط , ولم يفتح الموضوع بالأصل لأجل طرح الأدلة , ولكن لا مانع من ذكر بعض الأدلة وتبيينها , وما الخطأ في ذكر أقوال الفقهاء والعلماء والمذاهب مجردة ؟! 
ثم إن الغاية من الموضوع هو إبطال شبهة نسبة تحريم اختلاط الرجال بالنساء الأجنبيات بعلماء المملكة فقط ,ولما بحثت تبين لي أن علماء الأمة قاطبة في الأزمان الماضية لا ترى فيهم من يُحلل الاختلاط بين الجنسين , ولم يحدث هذا القول إلا في عصرنا الحاضر ,فأتى هذا الموضوع ليبين هذه الحقيقة ..! 

وأدلة التحريم للاختلاط ليست موضوعنا , وكذلك الإجابة على أدلة المحللين للاختلاط من ((المعاصرين)) أيضاً ليست موضوعنا ,ولامانع من إيراد بعض الأدلة والإجابة عن بعض الشبهات .. 


- الاختلاط يقصد به اجتماع الرجال بالنساء الأجنبيات على نحو منظم ودائم من غير ضرورة مثل التعليم والعمل ونحو ذلك ... وليس منه اللقاء السريع لغرض السؤال والحاجة بشرط التزام المرأة بالحجاب وعدم الخضوع بالقول ولا خلوة فيه .. والخلوة شيء والاختلاط شيء آخر ...


- صلاة النساء في المساجد ... ذكرت تفصيل لحيثياتها في ردٍ سابق وأزيد توضيحاً بأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بذل جهده في المباعدة بين الجنسين في أبعد الأماكن عن الفتن وبالنظر إلى ما كان عليه الحال فيما سبق من الوسائل فما حدث هو أقصى ما يمكن فيه إبعاد الرجال عن النساء .. وإذا كان هذه التشريعات حدثت في مساجد الله ,فغيرها من الأماكن أولى ...

وليس الأمر كما قلت في استدلالك بجواز الاختلاط لأجل التعلم بصلاة النساء جماعة في المسجد , فعن أبي سعيد الخدري قال ، قالت النساء للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
غلبنا عليك الرجال، فاجعل لنا يوما من نفسك، فوعدهن يوما .
ولو كان الاختلاط جائزا لقال لهن احضرن مع الرجال مجالس العلم والذكر، فهو أولى من تبديد الطاقات والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحرص على حفظ الأوقات.

قال العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله معلقاً على من زعم بأن عزل الطالبات عن الطلاب مخالفة للشريعة، وأن المسلمين كانوا في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤدون الصلاة في جامع واحد: 
" لاشك أن هذا الكلام فيه جناية عظيمة على الشريعة الإسلامية، لأن الشريعة لم تدع إلى الاختلاط حتى تكون المطالبة بمنعه مخالفة لها، بل هي تمنعه وتشدد في ذلك" .

وقد نص الفقهاء على المنع من اختلاط رجال بنساء في المسجد، لما يترتب عليه من مفاسد ( انظر انظر مطالب أولي النهى في شرح غاية المنتهى 2/258، وغذاء الأباب في شرح منظومة الآداب 2/314.) ومنه الاختلاط لأجل طلب العلم .

وكذلك خص عليه الصلاة والسلام للنساء خطبة في العيد لا يختلط فيها الرجال بالنساء .. قال ابن حجر في تعليقه على خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء يوم العيد: " قوله: "ثم أتى النساء" يُشعِر بأنّ النساء كُنّ على حدة من الرجال غير مختلطات بهم، وقوله: "ومعه بلال" فيه أن الأدب في مخاطبة النساء في الموعظة أو الحكم أن لا يحضر من الرجال إلا من تدعو الحاجة إليه من شاهد ونحوه، لأن بلالاً كان خادم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومتولي قبض الصدقة، وأما ابن عباس فقد تقدم أن ذلك اغتفر له بسبب صغره"


-  هذا الحديث قبل نزول الحجاب وعلى النساء جهاد لا قتال فيه الحج والعمرة .. 
وسأذكر هذا الحديث الذي يبين فقه الصحابية رضوان الله عليها لوظيفتها الأساسية وحسن سؤالها ..

جاءت أسماء بنت السكن الأنصارية الأشهلية رضي الله عنها الملقبة بخطيبة النساء. جاءت إلى رسول الله  فقالت: يا رسول الله، بأبي أنت وأمي، إن الله بعثك للرجال وللنساء كافة فآمنا بك وبإلهك، وإنا معشر النساء محصورات، مقصورات مخدورات، قواعد بيوتكم، وحاملات أولادكم، وإنكم معشر الرجال فضلتم علينا بالجُمَع والجماعات، وفضلتم علينا بشهود الجنائز، وعيادة المرضى، وفضلتم علينا بالحج بعد الحج، وأعظم من ذلك الجهاد في سبيل الله. وإن الرجل منكم إذا خرج لحجٍ أو عمرةٍ أو جهادٍ؛ جلسنا في بيوتكم نحفظ أموالكم، ونربي أولادكم، ونغزل ثيابكم، فهل نشارككم فيما أعطاكم الله من الخير والأجر؟ فالتفت النبي  بجملته وقال: ((هل تعلمون امرأة أحسن سؤالاً عن أمور دينها من هذه المرأة؟)) قالوا: يا رسول الله، ما ظننا أن امرأة تسأل سؤالها. فقال النبي : ((يا أسماء، افهمي عني، أخبري من وراءك من النساء أن حسن تبعل المرأة لزوجها، وطلبها لمرضاته، واتباعها لرغباته يعدل ذلك كله)) فأدبرت المرأة وهي تهلل وتكبر وتردد: يعدل ذلك كله، يعدل ذلك كله.(أخرجه ابن عبد البر في: الاستيعاب (4-1788)، والبيهقي في: شعب الإيمان (8743)، وفي إسناده مسلم بن عبيد الراوي عن أسماء لم أجد له ترجمة. )


- ومن أوضح الأدلة على تحريم الاختلاط الآثار الناتجة عنه ,فهو أعظم أسباب الفاحشة .. 
( مجلة "المختار Reader's Digest ق نشرت تحقيقاً حول الاختلاط في العمل في مجالات الحياة المختلفة ، وما يتسبب فيه من إثارة الغرائز هو أحد أسباب انتشار الجرائم الجنسيَّة ، ومما أوردته المجلة في تحقيقها : " أينما يعمل الرجال ، والنساء معاً : فإن " الافتتان " يأتي بوحي من واقع الميدان ( العمل المختلط ) وليس هذا الانجذاب بسبب سيطرة إفرازات زائدة لهرمون " الأدريانين " فحسب ، ولكن في أي مكان عمل ( مختلط طبعاً ) من المعمل إلى المكتبة العامة " .
هذه الفطرة التي فطر الخالق سبحانه وتعالى عليها ، وهي الانجذاب بين الجنسين : يريد الغرب كبتها في العمل ، وهو ليس بمستطيع ، وهذا ما يقوله أحد العاملين بمعهد العلاقات بين الجنسين في مدينة " سانتا باربرا " بكاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية : " لا يمكننا أن نشرع قانوناً لإبقاء الميول الغريزية خارج نطاق العمل ، فهذه الميول جزء من شخصية الفرد ، لا تستطيع أن تعطل أداءها بضغطة زر لأنك موجود في العمل " .

ولعل من أسباب هذه الأوضاع أن الحضارة الغربية كما يرى علي عزت بيجوفتش قد " أحالت المرأة إلى موضوع إعجاب ، أو استغلال ، ولكنها حُرِمَت من شخصيتها ، وهو الشيء الوحيد الذي يستحق التقدير ، والاحترام ، وهذا الموضوع مشهود بشكل مضطرد ، وقد أصبح أكثر وضوحاً في مواكب الجمال ، أو في بعض مهن نسائية معينة مثل " الموديلات " ، وفي هذه الحالات لم تعد المرأة شخصية ، ولا حتى كائناً إنسانيّاً ، وإنما هي لا تكاد تكون أكثر من حيوان جميل " .
" الغرب من الداخل ، دراسات للظواهر الاجتماعية " ( ص 55 – 57 ) .

فها أنت ترى ما جرَّه الاختلاط بين الرجال والنساء على تلك المجتمعات ، وماذا صار حال النساء اللاتي يعملن في بيئات مختلطة ، أو يتركن بيوتهن ، وأزواجهن ، وأولادهن ، فهدمن بيوتهن ، وخانهن أزواجهن ، وتشرد أولادهن ، ولا عجب بعدها إن علمنا أن ستة ملايين امرأة في أمريكا وحدها تركن أعمالهن ليتفرغن لعمل البيت ، ولرعاية الأولاد ، والعناية بالزوج ، وانظر تعليمات الشرطة البريطانية للنساء بالاحتشام ، وعدم الخلوة ! فها هو الإسلام يدعون له دون التصريح بتسميته ، وللأسف ها هم الزنادقة والمنافقون والجهلة يشككون الناس في الإسلام ، ويطعنون به تصريحاً ، وتلميحاً ، سرّاً ، وعلانية .) من موقع سؤال وجواب

----------


## محبة الكتاب والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أعزّكم الله شيخنا الفاضل (المعتز بدينه)
ورفع قدركم وجزاكم عنا كل خير 
نحن ننتفع كثيراً بعلمكم
زادكم المولى من فضله ونعمه

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الخطاب السنحاني

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

شكر الله لك أخي الفاضل/ المعتز بدينه
وإضافة إلى الملاحظات التي طرحها الدكتور الفاضل أحمد إدريس الطعان، والتي كانت وجيهة، أقول لدفع عجلة النقاش:
1- ألا ترى أن العنوان الذي غلفت به الموضوع مساق من الشكل: 
*أقوال المذاهب الأربعة في ( الاختلاط )
في حين جاء النقل عن أفراد من أتباع المذاهب الأربعة
بل حتى إن بعض النقل احتاج إلى أن تنقل شرحا لبعض كلماته من شيخ آخر في المذهب، كما هو الحال في نقلك عن الإمام ابن أبي زيد القيرواني.
فهل يجوز لغيرك أن يأتي بأربع نقولات أو خمسة في إباحة الاختلاط عن أفراد من أتباع المذاهب ثم يغلفها بنفس العنوان الذي اخترتموه.
2- لو تأملت أخي الكريم النقل الأول عن الإمام السرخسي لوجدته يتحدث عن المزاحمة، وهي غير جائزة حتى بين المحارم.
المسألة إذا نظرنا إليها في بلد اعتاد شعبه الفضل بين الجنسين، نعذر إخواننا في الهالة الإعلامية ضد من يحدث الناس بما لم يعتادوه
أما إذا اتسع البال والصدر، ونظرنا إلى ظروف الناس من حولنا، وخارج حدود بلدنا، جمعنا أقوالا أخرى غير هذه.
...................
وفقكم الله لطاعته.  
*

----------

